# Anyone heard of/tried Apollo Labs?



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

They have some good blends and reasonable prices. Can't find any feedback on them though.

(I do not have any affiliation with this lab)


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

chilisi said:


> Did you try this in the end?
> 
> I was offered it by my source, but decided to go with an EQ/Tren blend instead.
> 
> From what he said, It's getting good reviews.


Yeah it's getting good reviews. I've actually recieved vials of his ripblends and will be testing them in a few weeks time, once blood work comes back, though I've been tempted to jump on next week.

Like you said, few other guys recieved the long ester rip blend and so far reviews seem positive. Should know for sure in couple weeks.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

I was given some of the long ester rip blend by my source to try,but have to finish my present cycle first 

Reviews I heard were good so far on the rip 450 long ester rip, thick but pip free!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

chilisi said:


> As along as it goes in and makes you big, who cares how thick it is !
> 
> Heard anything about their oral range?


Exactly!!

No mate, heard nothing about the orals.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

chilisi said:


> As along as it goes in and makes you big, who cares how thick it is !
> 
> Heard anything about their oral range?


Few testers have recieved thier orals. When member in the US has just started thier var I believe. I'll try keep this thread updated with feedback.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

chilisi said:


> Must be new if testers are out.


Yea as far as I'm aware. I had only heard of the lab last month. They may just be trying to accquire more awareness, inc international as like I said there are US testers with thier oral range.

So far, I feel confident about them and they have some really good blends and decent prices.


----------



## chiqui (Oct 28, 2009)

Bump for feedback on this lab guys


----------



## sh4n3 (May 26, 2013)

Bump again, tempted to try there Tbol if feedback is good.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Yes, I've just started their RIP 240 blend. Almost a week in, so too early for results. Prior I had been on test e for 7-8 weeks making steady lean gains.

One thing I have certainly noticed so far is sudden increase in appetite. Will keep you guys updated in the coming weeks.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Started at .0.5ml EOD 1st week, thereafter 1ml EOD. First thing I noticed was an increase in appetite. Sleep sucks/broken - wake up after 4.5 hrs although feel fresh most of the time. I try go back to bed, so average 6hrs of broken sleep, even with nytol.

Comming to the end of the 2nd week. Today I was fairly knackered, had worked chest and back days prior, high volume. I went ahead and did arms today. I even pre-exhausted tri's with rope pull down before hitting the CGBP and still managed my last two heavy sets of 80kg for 3 reps, very slow negative and pause at the bottom. Actually felt fresh the entire workout, kept to high reps of 12-15 for the most part and def noticed a strength increase from last week.

Apparently weeks 3-4 is where the fun and size really starts to happen.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Okay been on 3 weeks now. Firstly, PIP is bearable, as long as your technique is good - did a dodgy glute injection couple days ago and I'm paying for it lol. I've injected pecs, glutes and quads, I foam roll regularly before and after and don't really have issues with PIP.

Sleep - have been averaging 5-6 hrs of broken sleep, but as of recent that has improved and feeling more restful now, my body only seems to need 6hrs of quality sleep, any more and I actually wake up feeling more groggy. Benadryl has helped somewhat this week.

Effects - this week I've really started to notice a nice steady increase in strength on some lifts. I was failry vascular before starting the RIP240, but have since noticed roadmaps appearing in my chest and certainly biceps......looks awesome lol, especially my forearms when I'm pumped, hell even just during the day they are popping.

I trained heavy back/chest yesterday, was in a rush so suppersetted including Dips and rear delts. It was only when I was doen and finished off with my rotart cuff work that I looked in the mirror and though DAM, was pumped and shoulders looked like they had grown an inch, dat der boulder shoulderds...... feelsgoodman:

Aggression is there to, in and outside the gym, I'm a little more snappy but nothing uncontrollable - I just keep my head down and try avoid other peoples ignorance. Noticeable sweating more too in and outside the gym, especially after my PWO carb meals.

Today is 22nd day, rest. I have adjusted calories and will be going for lean size in the comming weeks. I also apppear to have gotten a little leaner since starting. I'm really looking forward to the comming weeks.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Forgot to add this sh^t is making me honry as hell. Honestly, I really have to concentrate on not getting hard on in the most Inappropriate off places e.g. at work our cleaner constantly bends over right in my line of view so currently have to glue my eyes to the screen till she's gone LOL. Honestly is become quite a nuisance. Think it's the addition of mast.

Getting some acne too, worse than usual, these ones are bigger and dam painful. Grabbing some stuff for it today.


----------



## chiqui (Oct 28, 2009)

Lol keep us posted mate the rip240 is nxt on the wishlist.

Currently rumning their deca 400 an so far so gud.

Btw pmsl ur eyes glued to the screen till shes gone lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Apollo is gtg!


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Right, cycle has taken unexpected turn. Been reserving judgement till getting further into the cycle to be sure. I wouldn't mind few of you lads voicing your opinion.

I had 3 vials to start with. 7 wk prior to RIPBLEND, I was on 600mg Test E and kickstarted with SD 4 weeks 20/20/20/20 - Gaining well, size/strength and still lean/vascular all over upperbody with top abs and obliques visible bottom 2 seems to be a problem area for me - I practically store all my fat around my lower midsection lol, guestimate no more than 12% BF.

Started RIP240 - carried on with 500mg Test E, which was dropped 3 wk ago. I was taking adex 1mg EOD. The first vial went well, carb sweats, vivid dreams and some more vascularity set it within end of wk 2.

Onto vial 2 in about wk 4/5, noticed what look like possible bloat/fat gain. I had very slowly adjusted my calories accordingly beforehand, this was with less than 10% total weekly increase mostly extra carbs around 40-50g (I track all my daily calories/macros accurately). So I jumped on scale in the morning and suddenly up 4lbs. No real big deal I thought just carried on with the same surplus in hopes of recomping more towards the end.

Fast forward today, part way through vial 3, wk 7 I believe and the bloating seems to have seriously got worse. EXAMPLE - today, morning weight after No 1 & 2, 171.4lbs, bloating not very evident/minimal. Fast forward, after 3 meals, completing 30 mins medium intensity cardio and I weigh 182.6!!!! I mean WTF srs, almost a stone? Hell the meals I ate barely go over 1kg in weight, obviously accounting for water intake, but srs 10lbs+ halfway through the day?! Stomach is very noticeably bloated but rest of my body including legs look lean, veins visible.

Now I added injectable WC Var 2 weeks ago, but the bloating was evident before then. Hell I was on letro 2.5mg for 3 days last week, to make sure it was not extra E2 and was absolutely ****ing buckets. I have only just recently added 25mcg of T3 a few days ago too.

None of this makes sense, srs stumped, but IMHO, there must be very minimal mast and tren ace in the last 2 vials. I'm confident there is test in there as I wake up with morning wood and don't feel like sh$te.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

How much test u doing a week?

Not really sure what ur saying. Lol


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> How much test u doing a week?
> 
> Not really sure what ur saying. Lol


Currently and for approx the last 4 weeks it has been what ever the breakdown is for the RIPBLEND 240 - 70 Test P, 70 Mast P, 100 Tren Ace............. so at 1ml EOD equals less than 300mg a week. I've still be taking my AI - joints are cracking and feel stiff and like I said, rest of my body does not look bloated and still vascular.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

When was the last time you changed the batteries in the scales ?


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

ewen said:


> When was the last time you changed the batteries in the scales ?


lol. I used the downstair scales too just to be sure. Maybe they added some D-bol in the last 2 vials................. :rolleye:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Cronus said:


> lol. I used the downstair scales too just to be sure. Maybe they added some D-bol in the last 2 vials................. :rolleye:


Does seem a bit strange , if you go over the notes you keep and everything checks out tgen it must be the gear .

It sounds like you gained a stone in one day going by your post .


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

ewen said:


> Does seem a bit strange , if you go over the notes you keep and everything checks out tgen it must be the gear .
> 
> It sounds like you gained a stone in one day going by your post .


Macho macho man


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

ewen said:


> Does seem a bit strange , if you go over the notes you keep and everything checks out tgen it must be the gear .
> 
> *It sounds like you gained a stone in one day going by your post* .


Yes exactly mate in 1/2 a day lol, just not possible if it was what it says on the vial. There is around 2/3 of last vial left but I'm thinking I should just drop it out.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Iv been using 2ml of the rip e 450 for about 4 weeks now, just upped the dose to 1ml eod. Its good stuff.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Iv been using 2ml of the rip e 450 for about 4 weeks now, just upped the dose to 1ml eod. Its good stuff.


Yea I've seen good reviews on the RIP 450. I'm not calling the lab out - every UGL out there has had issues, especially when initially starting out. Sucks man, feel like I have kind of wasted a cycle or at least the last 6 weeks


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mrssalvatore said:


> Macho macho man


You perving over my pics again 



Cronus said:


> Yes exactly mate in 1/2 a day lol, just not possible if it was what it says on the vial. There is around 2/3 of last vial left but I'm thinking I should just drop it out.


I doubt its the gear then unless its some kind of rebound even if you to levonelle you wouldnt gain that in a day .


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

ewen said:


> You perving over my pics again
> 
> Errrrrr would I??? :innocent:
> 
> I doubt its the gear then unless its some kind of rebound even if you to levonelle you wouldnt gain that in a day .


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Added there Deca 400 in to my cycle 2 weeks ago ,, As expected gains coming steady..

No complaints


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

The only difference I can think of med wise, is that I started using prami at around 0.75-1mg. I'll be switching over to caber today, but can't see that being the reason.

Look Fckin pregnant some days were I am so bloated in my stomach is disgusting, hence I dropped the ripblend as of yesterday.


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Something else seems wrong if you bloating like that , Roid gut


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

don1 said:


> Something else seems wrong if you bloating like that , Roid gut
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 136104


Yeah, I'm def considering it being diet related. But my sodium intake is not excessive at around 2000-2500mg a day. I have since started going through sweet potato's like crazy for the past month and I know that can sometimes cause an issue with the type of sugars they contain.

I'm going to revaluate, make a few adjustments and hopefully get rid of this sh6t within the next few weeks.

Also heading down to H&B to get some Regucol


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Cronus said:


> Yeah, I'm def considering it being diet related. But my sodium intake is not excessive at around 2000-2500mg a day. I have since started going through sweet potato's like crazy for the past month and I know that can sometimes cause an issue with the type of sugars they contain.
> 
> I'm going to revaluate, make a few adjustments and hopefully get rid of this sh6t within the next few weeks.
> 
> Also heading down to H&B to get some Regucol


Lol sweet potatoes ! Could be the problem


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Bump! What the verdict on Apollo then? I'm tempted by the rip 450


----------



## chiqui (Oct 28, 2009)

Anyone used theyre mast 325 or the tor rip 301 sounds really nice.

Very tempted to get all apollo range in for nxt cycle an see how it goes,

Anyone doin a cycle log runnin apollo??


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Using their sustanon 250 at the minute. Smooth as hell on a 2ml shot, only 1 jab thus far but from chatting to ppl that have or are using them they are gtg


----------



## chiqui (Oct 28, 2009)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Using their sustanon 250 at the minute. Smooth as hell on a 2ml shot, only 1 jab thus far but from chatting to ppl that have or are using them they are gtg


 Keep us posted mate i used theyre deca 400 an was gtg.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

chiqui said:


> Keep us posted mate i used theyre deca 400 an was gtg.


Will do mate. I've spoken to a few guys that have tested their gear and all had nothing but good things to say about it bud so confident this is the same.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Any feedback on their Tbol?


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

chiqui said:


> Anyone used theyre mast 325 or the tor rip 301 sounds really nice.
> 
> Very tempted to get all apollo range in for nxt cycle an see how it goes,
> 
> Anyone doin a cycle log runnin apollo??


Just seen the mast 325. Looks like a good mix!

I'm defo gonna give it a try at 2ml per week


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Just starting torrip301 after using deca/equimast/Sus I ran wc and swapped halfway through but did the job love the equimast


----------



## ldc_08 (Oct 30, 2009)

Anyone tried their EQ 500? Seems to good to be true!?


----------



## chiqui (Oct 28, 2009)

Mark2021 said:


> Just seen the mast 325. Looks like a good mix!
> 
> I'm defo gonna give it a try at 2ml per week


Yep defo guna get sum for my nxt big blast lol


----------



## chiqui (Oct 28, 2009)

ldc_08 said:


> Anyone tried their EQ 500? Seems to good to be true!?


Why pal?all theyre stuff ive used is spot on.

My pals also rate em very highly plus Theyve got sum nice lookin blends.

A friend of mine made an evil transformation usin theyre gear


----------



## chiqui (Oct 28, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> Just starting torrip301 after using deca/equimast/Sus I ran wc and swapped halfway through but did the job love the equimast


Got sum torip301 maself to try,

Jabbed yesterday in pecs no pip to speak of as of yet,

Time to get angry with mtren lol

Happy days lol


----------



## ldc_08 (Oct 30, 2009)

chiqui said:


> Why pal?all theyre stuff ive used is spot on.
> 
> My pals also rate em very highly plus Theyve got sum nice lookin blends.
> 
> A friend of mine made an evil transformation usin theyre gear


If people saying its g2g I'm happy, 500mg EQ per ml is a dream if it's properly dosed haha.

Gunna do two ml this + 2ml T400 next time round.


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

ldc_08 said:


> Anyone tried their EQ 500? Seems to good to be true!?


Whys that ? Equpoise undec is 950mg/ml in its oil form, the question should be what is pip like.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ldc_08 said:


> If people saying its g2g I'm happy, 500mg EQ per ml is a dream if it's properly dosed haha.
> 
> Gunna do two ml this + 2ml T400 next time round.


Log the results , I used it but only for 6 weeks as I came off everything early so no idea how it is but woukd like to know


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

I'm really interested in their Rip 450 E... has anyone tried it??


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

Got a few tubs of their tbol? Anyone used their orals?


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

chiqui said:


> Keep us posted mate i used theyre deca 400 an was gtg.


3rd week of sustanon and feeling top mate. Can feel it working now. Defo would recommend again.


----------



## chiqui (Oct 28, 2009)

ClarkyBoy said:


> 3rd week of sustanon and feeling top mate. Can feel it working now. Defo would recommend again.


Using the torip301 at the mo jabbed 0.5ml in each outer bicep.poppin nicely lol.

Like all the interesting blends they bringing out.

Il be defo using for a while lol


----------



## chiqui (Oct 28, 2009)

lewishart said:


> Got a few tubs of their tbol? Anyone used their orals?


Dbols defo gtg


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

chiqui said:


> Using the torip301 at the mo jabbed 0.5ml in each outer bicep.poppin nicely lol.
> 
> Like all the interesting blends they bringing out.
> 
> Il be defo using for a while lol


Nice. I looked at the torip as well. What you jabbing with? Slin pin?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

2ml torrip in delt felt the mtren while I was stuck In traffic lol

Smooth no pip at all.... Took a bit to push through 25g but couldn't even feel it at all


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> 2ml torrip in delt felt the mtren while I was stuck In traffic lol
> 
> Smooth no pip at all.... Took a bit to push through 25g but couldn't even feel it at all


Think I may order a load as my Xmas present to myself shortly.


----------



## chiqui (Oct 28, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> 2ml torrip in delt felt the mtren while I was stuck In traffic lol
> 
> Smooth no pip at all.... Took a bit to push through 25g but couldn't even feel it at all


Pmsl did u take the snickers bar with lol


----------



## chiqui (Oct 28, 2009)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Nice. I looked at the torip as well. What you jabbing with? Slin pin?


Yes matey slin pin,

In pecs an bi's all gud


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

chiqui said:


> Yes matey slin pin,
> 
> In pecs an bi's all gud


Nice work; think I'll be getting some shortly in that case


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Think I may order a load as my Xmas present to myself shortly.


I stopped the wc tren oxy prop as my open bottle is fked for some reason. Think its crystallising in me after jab as well shame I was excited by it even after 2 weeks


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

chiqui said:


> Pmsl did u take the snickers bar with lol


lol I needed it didn't eat until past 10pm

You back loading the slins? I find it really thick mix


----------



## chiqui (Oct 28, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> lol I needed it didn't eat until past 10pm
> 
> You back loading the slins? I find it really thick mix


Yes mate backloading goes in easily enuf nice an smooth in my eyes.


----------



## chiqui (Oct 28, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> I stopped the wc tren oxy prop as my open bottle is fked for some reason. Think its crystallising in me after jab as well shame I was excited by it even after 2 weeks


Av u tried mixing it with summin else?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

chiqui said:


> Av u tried mixing it with summin else?


Ye out eo in but its crashed and even heating it up its still fkxed :-( nice mix as well annoying


----------



## chiqui (Oct 28, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> Ye out eo in but its crashed and even heating it up its still fkxed :-( nice mix as well annoying


Thats defo a shame as u sed it sure looks like a decent blend.


----------



## chiqui (Oct 28, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> Ye out eo in but its crashed and even heating it up its still fkxed :-( nice mix as well annoying


Thats defo a shame as u sed it sure looks like a decent blend.


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

Seems like apollo are getting good shouts, just hope they dont get money struck and try to lower dosages and loose respect.


----------



## mrbig! (May 9, 2013)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Think I may order a load as my Xmas present to myself shortly.


Exactly what im doing pal...haha


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

mrbig! said:


> Exactly what im doing pal...haha


Haha good man!


----------



## Fuzz Lightyear (Sep 20, 2014)

Just bought myself a cartload of the Appollo Tren300s (100ace/200enanthate/1500mcg methyl) and i'm hearing it's potent stuff, just hope the sides aren't too bad as my last cycle (prochem T400/Trenabol 100/isis tren E 100) i was barely sleepimg 2 hour a night, i was a ****ing Machine though 24/7 NEVER tired! I'm stacking this with Appollo's Test 350 (100prop/250 enanthate) which i'm also lookimg forward to sampling, oooh i'v sneaked some Appollo orals in tjere too to kick me off (Test M1!) i'll keep you all updated on the gear etc... I need some time off as i'v literally just finished my pct


----------



## Fuzz Lightyear (Sep 20, 2014)

lewishart said:


> Seems like apollo are getting good shouts, just hope they dont get money struck and try to lower dosages and loose respect.


You can say that again mate... Sick of labs doing this as a money spinner. The only thing i'v noticed about Appollo thiugh is theres NO date stamps on the vials Anywhere ????


----------



## J1mmyc (Mar 25, 2012)

are apollo faked at all because i have some test,tren 300 and mast 325 i brought early in the year and ive just got some torrip and there is 3 blue wavey lines on the bottle where there isnt on my other bottles from them have they changed labeling?


----------



## Fuzz Lightyear (Sep 20, 2014)

Hi everyone i'm starting my 3rd cycle soon and would appreciate ANY advice/help/tweaks/additions etc to my up and coming cycle, which i can't wait to start tbh, so here goes:

Week 1-4

(all gear is from Appollo labs)

Methyl M1 Test 20mg a day

Test 350 (100 Prop/250 E) 0.5ml EOD

Week 5-8

Test 350 0.5ml EOD

Tren 300S 0.5ml EOD (100Ace/200E/1500mcg/ml Methyl)

Week 9-12

Test 350 0.5ml EOD

Tren 300S 0.75-1ml EOD (depending on potency)

Week 14 PCT

Gonachor 6000 IU HCG (advice on dosage pls?)

chlomid at 50/50/25/25

anaszdrosole and tamoxifen on hand

thanks for looking guys (and girls) ANY comments/advice is welcome


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

J1mmyc said:


> are apollo faked at all because i have some test,tren 300 and mast 325 i brought early in the year and ive just got some torrip and there is 3 blue wavey lines on the bottle where there isnt on my other bottles from them have they changed labeling?


They are the newer vials with wavy lines


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

J1mmyc said:


> are apollo faked at all because i have some test,tren 300 and mast 325 i brought early in the year and ive just got some torrip and there is 3 blue wavey lines on the bottle where there isnt on my other bottles from them have they changed labeling?


These are just chromacol vials, the three wavy lines are the company logo that's all.

The vials they usually use are either out of stock or they've switched to these.


----------



## Bigdickedrobert (Oct 2, 2014)

So is the Apollo products really effective I'm eskeptical the guy I bought them from was on facebook under the name Apollo labs and he was apparently honest and it was delivered fast discreetly and all good but all of sudden after I told him I received the parcel and he said ok glad you it got to the US safe...and the next day he just blocked me form his fb contacts and can't chat with him anymore...I ordered test e300, hcg and aromasin...hcg is pharma so it was in a box the i know it's legit but aromasin was from Dhacks and test e 300 was from Apollo labs I already injected 600 so I have to wait to see if that oil is not just crap....but Ive been taking the dhacks aromasin and I can tell you that it sucks ball...it's not effective as the one from a pharma now I can't stop thinking that this test from Apollo is also garbage somebody that has used it please let me know if it's good gear because I can't say if it's good or not already this was my first shot with Apollo ...I had to order pharma aromasin cuz I know it works for me but this dhacks sucks


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

Anyone used the EQ500 and Deca300?


----------



## Fuzz Lightyear (Sep 20, 2014)

Been on the equimast 400 (300eqcyp 100nast enth) and all i know is my hunger is getting reduculous mate, 2/3 weeks in!


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

shadow4509 said:


> These are just chromacol vials, the three wavy lines are the company logo that's all.
> 
> The vials they usually use are either out of stock or they've switched to these.


I believe they have switched to the new vials with the blue wavy lines , also new white labels on some products


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

I'm still using Apollo, consistent and well dosed, good quality and range.


----------

